# Pot light Layout



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

Working on my basement and trying to figure out how many pot lights I will need.

My original plan was to use 5" Halo pot lights with either par20 or LED. I have seen some Halo 4" contractor packs but not sure if the 4 inch would be enough light.

I have included a layout of the basement with the planned lighting. Right side is where a tv will be going and the rest is open for kids play area. Looking for general lighting for the area.

Will the spacing I have be adequate for 5" lights. Would it also be sufficient if I use 4" cans, if not would going 3 lights across and 9 lights deep be adequate. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

There is all sorts of free layout software on the internet.

It should include what the height of your room ceiling is and
what the finish of the walls in the room will be.

It all adds up to what lights will work for your desired results.


----------



## cbledsoe89 (Nov 16, 2015)

As far as cans use the 5-6" and as far as layout that looks like it would work fine and also go led your Wallet will think you in the long run and your eyes will think you instantly with the clean light... HAPPY NEW YEARS


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

darren79 said:


> Working on my basement and trying to figure out how many pot lights I will need.
> 
> My original plan was to use 5" Halo pot lights with either par20 or LED. I have seen some Halo 4" contractor packs but not sure if the 4 inch would be enough light.
> 
> ...


If you seriously want to do this right -- you ought to visit a retailer that has actual lighting displays.

These are the fellows that specialize in selling lighting packages to the construction trades.

It's not enough to say "pot lights" -- you need to know what the beam dispersion will be.

Some are so tight that you get the 'interrogation room cone' effect. ( Seen in artsy videos )

A single can light with a wide dispersion pattern can flood a 10 by 10 space.

A single row down the center would suffice.

BTW, make sure to get the dimmable type.

You'll be glad you put the space on a dimmer.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I think, I'd make a story pole!

You desired distance is such an odd length, I'll assume the the length
given for layout has been precalculated!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

telsa said:


> If you seriously want to do this right -- you ought to visit a retailer that has actual lighting displays.
> 
> These are the fellows that specialize in selling lighting packages to the construction trades.
> 
> ...


No, a single row down the centre won't suffice because you won't get any bounce off the walls.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Your 61¾" spacing is going to go right down the tubes because of the floor joist spacing.

Then toss in the ducts and pipes..........


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Your 61¾" spacing is going to go right down the tubes because of the floor joist spacing. Then toss in the ducts and pipes..........


I have not got that far yet. I got the over all measurement and equally spaced the lighting to see what I was working with.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Your 61¾" spacing is going to go right down the tubes because of the floor joist spacing.
> 
> Then toss in the ducts and pipes..........


Not with Lotus Lights.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

What's the ceiling height?


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

ceiling height is 7'


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You're layout is okay. Not many options with a seven foot ceiling. Not sure why you would use PAR20's in a 5" can. Better off with BR30's.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

Because par20 was the first thing that came to mind, and I have no problem admitting that I am the last person to ask about lighting design.

I am so used to just installing what is on the prints that I have never spent a lot of time researching what all the different bulbs are.

After a little research the BR30 will be much better for my situation and that is what I will use.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

darren79 said:


> Because par20 was the first thing that came to mind, and I have no problem admitting that I am the last person to ask about lighting design.
> 
> I am so used to just installing what is on the prints that I have never spent a lot of time researching what all the different bulbs are.
> 
> After a little research the BR30 will be much better for my situation and that is what I will use.


With a 7ft ceiling, I'd go with BR30 and 5 or 6" cans. Since the floor joists are on 16" centers, I usually go with 48" centers in kitchens and 64" in a family room. If the ceiling is higher, you can spread them out to 80 or 96" in a family room. Of course you have to plan this around heat ducts and plumbing.


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

I replaced the PAR30 50-watt halogen lights in my living room 5" pots with the CREE BR30 9.5 watt LEDs and am happy with them. The halogen were a short neck and the CREEs are a longer bulb so they aren't as recessed as the old ones.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

These are my favourite lights when there are lots of obstructions:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f8/installing-lotus-lights-121937/


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

It just depends how much you want to spend! I usually install 6" cans with Sylvania 5/6" LED trims in a situation like this. It makes a lot more sense to be generous with the light and install dimmers. I prefer the LED modules over an open trim.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

I thought this was about Grow Lights ...

We called those ... Cans ... not Pot Lights .



Pete


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Why would you use antique lighting ( par 20 or BR30) ? Crap lamps and even crappier illumination. ( 50 par 20 is the worst lamp ever designed when it comes to life of the lamp)
Go with 99s Lotus or good old MR16 style lamps ( I would substitute LED for the MR16s). You could even get GU10 in LED. Just make sure the LEDs are dimmable.
I would use a Gimbal trim, such as the Juno 440.( just using that as an example). If you are concerned with the glare, they make a frosted shield to get rid of it.
I would layout 2 rows, 48 or 72 inch spacing


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would use about half of what you show and go with LED trims. They have a real good dispersion. If you go with about 6 per side you could go with any size fixture you want. 
Remember it is just a recroom not a place to assemble electronics.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

wcord said:


> Why would you use antique lighting ( par 20 or BR30) ? Crap lamps and even crappier illumination. ( 50 par 20 is the worst lamp ever designed when it comes to life of the lamp)
> Go with 99s Lotus or good old MR16 style lamps ( I would substitute LED for the MR16s). You could even get GU10 in LED. Just make sure the LEDs are dimmable.
> I would use a Gimbal trim, such as the Juno 440.( just using that as an example). If you are concerned with the glare, they make a frosted shield to get rid of it.
> I would layout 2 rows, 48 or 72 inch spacing


One reason to use a BR30 is cost. Can, trim and bulb can be about $19.00. Lotus Light is about $48.00. There is also the cost difference between an incandescent dimmer and an LED dimmer. I prefer the spread of a BR30 bulb with a low ceiling over the projector bulbs.

Obviously, my preference is the Lotus Lights. There are knockoffs out there now that are a little cheaper.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

99cents said:


> These are my favourite lights when there are lots of obstructions:
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f8/installing-lotus-lights-121937/



What have you been paying for the 6" rounds. Looks like a a really nice product but curious how much they would be. I will have to wait until Monday to call a wholesaler to get actual pricing but a rough idea would be nice.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

darren79 said:


> What have you been paying for the 6" rounds. Looks like a a really nice product but curious how much they would be. I will have to wait until Monday to call a wholesaler to get actual pricing but a rough idea would be nice.


Not sure about the 6" rounds. I have been using the 4" in basements with good success.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

I am go into look into the lotus lights. What is everyone preferred brand when installing new traditional recessed lighting.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I've seen displays at Robertson, Choice and Nedco.
Even Home Dopo has some.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

99cents said:


> One reason to use a BR30 is cost. Can, trim and bulb can be about $19.00. Lotus Light is about $48.00.


Big difference when doing work for yourself and the cheapo residential contractor.
Spend the money and make your own stuff stand out. BR30 lamps are so cheap looking, at least using PAR gives the fixture a different look.
The choice of fixtures and lamps changes the look of a room.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

You have to consider the quality of light, the temperature of the color, Color Rendering Index, Heat emitted, bulb life, energy use, Beam spread, and general looks. If your furniture and decor are white or blue then LED looks good. If you're lighting a Oak kitchen then LED would be low on my list.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

99cents said:


> Not sure about the 6" rounds. I have been using the 4" in basements with good success.



Have you been using the super thins or the slims, they have different light outputs.

I have found a similar product for the same price you were saying. In your experience would the 4" work in my layout(61" centers and a 7' ceiling) or would I need to add two extra lights(55" spacing) or even a third row.

Thanks for all your input.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

3DDesign said:


> You have to consider the quality of light, the temperature of the color, Color Rendering Index, Heat emitted, bulb life, energy use, Beam spread, and general looks. If your furniture and decor are white or blue then LED looks good. If you're lighting a Oak kitchen then LED would be low on my list.


They make 2700K LED's. They do fine in basements.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

darren79 said:


> Have you been using the super thins or the slims, they have different light outputs.
> 
> I have found a similar product for the same price you were saying. In your experience would the 4" work in my layout(61" centers and a 7' ceiling) or would I need to add two extra lights(55" spacing) or even a third row.
> 
> Thanks for all your input.


I have been using the 9W and your 61" spacing is fine.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

I'd put them on dimmer(s) as mentioned by others. 

I'd put them on 2 switches/dimmers. 4 on one dimmer and 
remainder on other. Not sure how to describe this but the 
"group of 4" would be made up of 2 in the 2nd row from 
each end.....sorry, can't think of how to make it clearer. 
Lights in my basement were done this way by previous owner 
and I hardly ever turn on both groups. 

Last ones I put in were 6000K and they were a knock-off 
of the lotus lights. I liked the light colour and the price was 
a bit better than lotus. 

Hope this helps.
P&L


----------



## Sky Seattle (Jul 5, 2011)

*Which lights did you use?*



PlugsAndLights said:


> I'd put them on dimmer(s) as mentioned by others.
> 
> I'd put them on 2 switches/dimmers. 4 on one dimmer and
> remainder on other. Not sure how to describe this but the
> ...


What was the brand light you used?


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Sky Seattle said:


> What was the brand light you used?


Sorry, can't find anything with brand name on it. I'll try to remember
to check next time I'm at the supplier.


----------

